# Massif/plate-bande



## panperdu

Salve. sto traducendo un manuale di giardinaggio e non riesco a trovare un equivalente italiano di "massif" che mi soddisfi. Mi sembra di capire che "massif"indica un gruppo di piante e arbusti di medie dimensioni, mentre "plate-bande si riferisce all'aiuola di piante da fiore piccole. Come tradurreste "massif"? Aiuola grande? Esiste un termine specifico? Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Topie

Ciao, si usa anche molto "massif de fleurs" per cui non necessariamente il massif è più grosso di une plate-bande, credo che aiuola vada bene. Forse macchia se proprio sono alberi o arbusti?


----------



## itka

Il Collins dà "cespuglio", cosa che mi sembra strana... Per me, un cespuglio non è lo stesso come un "massif de fleurs" dove sono riaggruppate piante diverse. Pensavo che un cespuglio fosse un gruppo fitto di alberini simili... Sbaglio ?


----------



## panperdu

mi sembra di capire che l'italiano non esprime la differenza tra i 2 termini francesi e si debba tradurre con "aiuola" in entrambi i casi, anche se massif è qualcosa di più grande, non solo tulipani e pansé, per esempio. Confermate?


----------



## panperdu

Itka: per il cespuglio hai ragione, gruppo di arbusti o arbusto singolo.


----------



## itka

Un'aiuola è distesa, un "massif de fleurs" ha generalmente una forma tonda e più alta.


----------



## panperdu

itka said:


> Un'aiuola è distesa, un "massif de fleurs" ha generalmente una forma tonda e più alta.


esatto. Che dici, traduco massif con "aiuola di fiori e arbusti"? ti viene in mente qualcos'altro? grazie comunque


----------



## itka

Veramente non saprei qual'è il miglior modo ... Il madrelingua sei tu !


----------

